# Help in getting a refund please....?



## Colin Robinson (Jan 19, 2011)

I would really appreciate some advice from anyone who can help please? I matriculated a UK car many years ago and paid €900 odd per year in road tax ever since. Because of Covid and because I am in a vulnerable group, I was unable to pay the tax on my car for a few years but returned to Portugal in July this year to sell up. The “debt” on my car, with no allowance for the complications of Covid, was, I was told, some €4200 and that I would have to pay this if I wanted to sell the car. I asked for a breakdown of how that figure had been reached but was told it “was what it was”! In the belief that I would be getting a refund of the Portuguese overcharging road tax for imported cars, I paid and have since sold the car. On 26th, July when I paid the extortionate amount, I was told that my refund would take 3-5 weeks to process. Now, nearly TWENTY weeks and eight chasing emails later, I am still waiting.

My question is this – Is there an Ombudsman or some Body to which I can appeal?

I would like to know how the payment I was forced to make was calculated but far more importantly than that, I need to know when I will actually get my refund???

Thanks for any help you can give….


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

You have no excuse for not paying IUC road tax. Tax can also be paid online on Financas portal, ("Cidadãos" -> "Pagar" -> "Imposto Único de Circulação" "Pesquisar ") . Check your online tax account, there might be breakdown of fines.
Not sure what about you want to appeal, you already paid fines. Have you check they have correct refund account info ?


----------

